# Sparkling Natural Mineral Water



## jhawkin1 (Mar 5, 2008)

Good or bad?  The brand is perrier- no calories, and no sodium.  Also it is carbonated?


----------



## jhawkin1 (Mar 6, 2008)

I've heard that it releases calcium from your bones into your bloodstream?


----------



## Biggly (Mar 6, 2008)

The leeching of minerals is mainly an issue with distilled water.

In theory mineral water should be the opposite?




B.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 6, 2008)

i didnt know that about distilled.  so its bad to drink?


----------



## Biggly (Mar 6, 2008)

It's good for a general detox once in awhile but it's like a liquid vacuum - it attracts stuff. Nature hates a vacuum.

For awhile it was a big craze and "healthy" to drink distilled water - until people got vitamin and mineral deficencies, thier hair fell out etc.. Once in awhile it's fine but no, not for regular hydration.



B.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 6, 2008)

holy shit, thats crazy!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 6, 2008)

Any sources for that?


----------



## largepkg (Mar 6, 2008)

Seriously! Not calling you out but I would love to read the literature if it's out there.


----------



## Biggly (Mar 6, 2008)

I need sources for chemistry?

Hang on..

http://whqlibdoc.who.int/publications/2005/9241593989_chap12_eng.pdf

The stuff becomes so aggressive" (acid when it comes into contact with oxygen) that desalination plants have to put minerals back in again:



> Desalinated waters are commonly further treated by
> adding chemical constituents such as calcium carbonate or limestone, or blended with small
> volumes of more mineral-rich waters to improve their taste and reduce their aggressiveness to the
> distribution network as well as plumbing materials.



Not just pipework:



> It has been adequately demonstrated that consuming water of low mineral content has a
> negative effect on homeostasis mechanisms, compromising the mineral and water metabolism in
> the body. An increase in urine output (i.e., increased diuresis) is associated with an increase in
> excretion of major intra- and extracellular ions from the body fluids, their negative balance, and
> ...




B.


----------



## Biggly (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry, that bits about rats, since it's a .pdf I'll post some more of it:

Results of experiments in human volunteers evaluated by researchers for the WHO report
(3) are in agreement with those in animal experiments and suggest the basic mechanism of the
effects of water low in TDS (e.g. < 100 mg/L) on water and mineral homeostasis. Low-mineral
water markedly: 1.) increased diuresis (almost by 20%, on average), body water volume, and
serum sodium concentrations, 2.) decreased serum potassium concentration, and 3.) increased the
elimination of sodium, potassium, chloride, calcium and magnesium ions from the body. It was
thought that low-mineral water acts on osmoreceptors of the gastrointestinal tract, causing an
increased flow of sodium ions into the intestinal lumen and slight reduction in osmotic pressure in
the portal venous system with subsequent enhanced release of sodium into the blood as an
adaptation response. This osmotic change in the blood plasma results in the redistribution of body
water; that is, there is an increase in the total extracellular fluid volume and the transfer of water
from erythrocytes and interstitial fluid into the plasma and between intracellular and interstitial
fluids. In response to the changed plasma volume, baroreceptors and volume receptors in the
bloodstream are activated, inducing a decrease in aldosterone release and thus an increase in
sodium elimination. Reactivity of the volume receptors in the vessels may result in a decrease in
ADH release and an enhanced diuresis. The German Society for Nutrition reached similar
conclusions about the effects of distilled water and warned the public against drinking it (7). The
warning was published in response to the German edition of The Shocking Truth About Water (8),
whose authors recommended drinking distilled water instead of "ordinary" drinking water. The
Society in its position paper (7) explains that water in the human body always contains electrolytes (e.g. potassium and sodium) at certain concentrations controlled by the body. Water
resorption by the intestinal epithelium is also enabled by sodium transport. If distilled water is
ingested, the intestine has to add electrolytes to this water first, taking them from the body
reserves. Since the body never eliminates fluid in form of "pure" water but always together with
salts, adequate intake of electrolytes must be ensured. Ingestion of distilled water leads to the
dilution of the electrolytes dissolved in the body water. Inadequate body water redistribution
between compartments may compromise the function of vital organs. Symptoms at the very
beginning of this condition include tiredness, weakness and headache; more severe symptoms are
muscular cramps and impaired heart rate.

.......


There's more so if still keen on distilled water read the rest of it - including this bit:

possibly without manifestation of symptoms or causal
symptoms over the years. Nevertheless, severe acute damage, such as hyponatremic shock or
delirium, may occur following *intense physical efforts *and ingestion of several litres of lowmineral
water (10)

The more you learn about that stuff, the more it's an absolute nightmare from a bodybuilding point of view.

Note that there is a lot of money to be made selling water-distilling filters, if only cos municipal water tends to taste horrid but the actual research does NOT support the idea of distilled water being healthy. It's totally un-natural (yes ice can be distilled but the article linked points out "In the past, acute health problems
were reported in mountain climbers who had prepared their beverages with melted snow that was
not supplemented with necessary ions.")

I think I've made the point though!

It's great for an occasional detox, just not for regular use.


B.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 6, 2008)

My parents had a water distiller that my step mother swore by. I never liked the bitch. Can't wait to break the news to her.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice post Biggly. I'll have to read link when i have a bit more time. It makes sense from a fundamental physiological POV but its nice to have some literature to back that up.


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 6, 2008)

jhawkin1 said:


> Good or bad?  The brand is perrier- no calories, and no sodium.  Also it is carbonated?



Mineral water - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


check out what this has to say and make an educated decision.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 6, 2008)

Wiki isn't a credible source for argument.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 6, 2008)

Biggly said:


> I need sources for chemistry?
> 
> Hang on..
> 
> ...



Thanks Biggly.... I just like something to back up stuff I am not sure of.  I still don't think it is that big of a deal.  I would like to see the studies they did.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 6, 2008)

largepkg said:


> My parents had a water distiller that my step mother swore by. I never liked the *bitch*. Can't wait to break the news to her.


The Distiller or the Stepmother?


----------

